# Raleigh Path Racer



## neighbor (Sep 15, 2016)

frame is a '77 Record Ltd
The rest of the parts are 1950, complete with drum brakes.
Now to sell it.


----------



## Meekstapher (Sep 27, 2016)

Man, that's awesome! What are you going to ask for it?


----------

